# RU Maps



## PalmerCurling (Jun 13, 2011)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Beta

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Android Version:: 2.3.3 (GB)

Source:: https://github.com/designblooz/RUMaps
If anyone needs to go on any of the three Rutgers Campuses (New Brunswick, Camden, Newark) this app can help you find various buildings located around the campuses. Built for HackRU, the Rutgers hack-a-thon, RU Maps is an Android-Friendly implementation of the online maps.rutgers.edu.

Buglist:
About page doesnt work (yet)
searching for anything with the word "scott" fails to return any output

Just install like any other APK!

Updates will come as code is cleaned.

App will be put on play store soon!

Download RUMaps Here!


----------

